# Are you ethical?



## Deersteaks

I posted this on another site as well but here goes! Are you ethical? This is a tough question for some bow hunters to answer when pride gets in the way. Here's what I mean. When you shoot(or shoot at) a deer, do you wait for a proper broad side or quartering away shot? Another question, if you hit the deer high and it hits the ground in its tracks, do you celebrate and fist pump, or do you recognize the fact that while the deer will eventually die, it takes a while and is probably suffering to some degree, which means an "Immediate" follow up shot is needed! This question may seem elementary to some, but to others it may not be thought of at all. I watch a lot of self filmed videos on YouTube that are shot by regular guy's like you and me who are just trying to share their experience with others which I'm all for. But the problem I'm finding all to often is poor judgement from what appears to be experienced hunters. If a deer is working his way in to you and is not on alert, then there is really no reason to take a shot while the animal is facing or quartering towards you. Be patient and you tracking job will be much easier and likely as not, a lot shorter. Also, and this is a pet peeve of mine. If you shoot a deer and he drops in his tracks, then you have almost certainly hit it to high.This requires an instant follow up shot to secure the animal for good and to keep it from suffering. You can always celebrate later, but for the sake of the animal and to keep it in good taste for others if you are filming it, be ethical and dispatch it quickly. As I said, I am an experienced hunter, but I am not heartless and despise seeing a spine shot deer (or any animal) trying to drag itself off while people are high fiving in the stand. We are all brothers in the greatest fraternity there is. Lets keep it that way and pass it along to the next generation to come. It is OUR responsibility.


----------



## fy0834

Integrity = doing the right thing and not doing the wrong thing.


----------



## pg542

fy0834 said:


> Integrity = doing the right thing and not doing the wrong thing.


....whether on camera or not....


----------



## Sgrem

I am as ethical as it gets. I won't take shots on respectable game past 40-50 yards. Won't take marginal shots. Etc....

I have missed my mark or the animal took a step or had the arrow deflected by grass or branch I didn't see. It happens. I do all I can to avoid that but it is part of bowhunting.

Fist pumping and celebrating I think has gone overboard for the camera....


----------



## duckmania

I don't bow hunt but I think its a fine sport, but it does require far more thought and shot placement than rifle hunting, unfortunately there are lots of guys out there doing it that should not. Years ago when bow hunting first started getting really popular my family leased some land out to some bow hunters. Long story short, we fount 3 deer carcasses in January and February. We'll never lease to bowhunters again. Now, I know that was just one bad experience, but its fairly common with some bow hunters.


----------



## Weaselmender

I take the shots I have confidence in, my bowhunting has mostly been in NM so a 40+ yard is the norm, I practice at 70 and 90 metres so a 40 yard shot is a slam dunk. As far as shot presentation my only bow elk was a 10 yard frontal shot, I was using Montek G5s so I had total faith in that shot, that elk took two steps and fell like it was hit with Thor's hammer, spraying blood like a fire hose. When I dressed I found I had hit 1 lung, the aorta. liver and small intestine, that elk was very dead when it hit the ground. Many people say that is an "unethical" shot but if it it presents it self again I will take it again without waiting for a broadside or quartering away shot, that being said that was a close range shot if that elk was 30 yards away I would have waited for a better prsentation. IMHO an ethical shot is one that you have total confidence will result in a quick clean kill.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

I won't take any shot except a broadside heart/lung shot within my confidence zone of 35 yards. Pass up risky shots and there is a good chance you will get another opportunity at the same deer.
This will be my 38th year of bowhunting, and in all those years I have only lost 1 deer. On that buck I was impatient and overconfident and took a quartering to me shot. The arrow hit a rib at an angle and deflected off the same side it entered. I followed blood for 300 yards, jumped him 4 hours later, and saw him very much alive later that season. Learned my lesson on frontal shots with that buck.

As far as wounded and lost deer being "fairly common with some bowhunters", the same could be said for some gun hunters. Irresponsible hunters=wounded deer no matter what weapon is used.


----------



## atcfisherman

Ethically, I've very ethical.


----------



## Trouthunter

Yes I am.

TH


----------



## Bird

Surprises me the amount of time, effort and money I spend and not take a shot all season. True, I'm not just out there for the hunt...


----------



## Sgrem

Take a 10" target. Put it on the hood of your truck. Walk backwards until you are comfy taking a shot with bad form shooting to your off side.....that is your ethical range.


----------



## railbird

I have shot 4" groups from 80 yards dozens of times. I can shoot as well as some of the best archers I know and have won literally 100's of archery tournaments and I try to never take a shot that is over 20 yards. I will let deer walk off before I will take a shot on bad angles or jumpy nervous deer. 

Yes, many years ago, I have taken Nialgi at 80+ yards and mule deer at 40+ yards. Those situations were perfect situations with the right equipment, ie...range finders, adjustable sights to 100+ yards and completely oblivious animals to my presents. I was successful but was lucky as well at those distances one step could have meant a wounded animal. Ive harvested more than 800 animals from hogs to elk and pretty much everything in between. I don't recommend taking shots much over 20 yards on white tails and yes follow up shots are taken as situations present. 

Please know your ability and the animals attitude before you take a shot. You owe the game that. I've out grown the my pile is bigger than your pile attitude and would caution everyone to strive to not wound anything and you will enjoy this sport for the rest of your life.


----------



## Jaysand247

I don't shoot past 40 yards .. I can hold a 2 inch patern at that range .. however deer always duck or jump .. I've never wounded a deer . Knock on wood .. but I have watched 150 in East texas 12 point .. feed for 20 min because he wouldn't get closer than 50 yards .. biggest wild deer I've ever saw .


----------



## RockportRobert

Unreal how many bad shots I see taken on the typical outdoor shows these days.


----------



## capthunterdude

This will be my first year out during archery season. I will hunting with a crossbow and have two blinds set up. One where all shots will be less than 25 yards and one where I can shoot out to 40 yards if I choose to. I am 25 yards from the feeder at that sight and really have no desire to shoot out past 30 yards. I am dead on at 30 yards and pretty dead on at 40 yards but wind and other factors become much more magnified. What is the appropriate way to dispatch of the deer with the second shot should a deer drop in its tracks but is still alive?

I am not much of celebratory kind of guy. No fist bumps and hoots from me.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

capthunterdude said:


> This will be my first year out during archery season. I will hunting with a crossbow and have two blinds set up. One where all shots will be less than 25 yards and one where I can shoot out to 40 yards if I choose to. I am 25 yards from the feeder at that sight and really have no desire to shoot out past 30 yards. I am dead on at 30 yards and pretty dead on at 40 yards but wind and other factors become much more magnified. What is the appropriate way to dispatch of the deer with the second shot should a deer drop in its tracks but is still alive?
> 
> I am not much of celebratory kind of guy. No fist bumps and hoots from me.


Second arrow through Vitals.

When I was younger and new to bow hunting, I killed a doe at about 10 yards. First arrow hit her a bit high. Broke her back and did not pass through. I immediately knocked another arrow and placed one through the lungs. The sound she made dying was almost enough for me to quit hunting. She expired quickly after the second shot, but dang sure made me think about things a bit differently.


----------



## cva34

I would like to think so..40y max and if not 99% sure I pass..Been on 100s of deer recovery mostly not me or wifes just hunters on lease..We always been able to recover our own..And help anyone in need..Wifes prolly the best got enough Indian in her to make her a real Hound Dog.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Yes only at a yardage that I know I am comfortable with and only an ethical shot period.


----------



## Bass14

I think i am.


----------



## cva34

Bass14 said:


> I think i am.


How about E for effort


----------



## texastkikker

RockportRobert said:


> Unreal how many bad shots I see taken on the typical outdoor shows these days.


^^^^^.....I stick to 40 yards and wont let her fly unless a good broadside or quartering away shot presents itself.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I admit my health is such that I don't hunt anymore. However, I have taken many deer with a bow.

I never shot beyond 20 yards. Of course the angle had to be just right too.

My reason was due to the fact sound travels so much faster than an arrow. No matter how perfect your shot, long bow shots give the deer too much time to jump due to the sound and result in poor shots. The reaction time of deer is just too fast to make long bow shots IMO.

Hunting live animals is totally different than shooting targets.


----------



## TxDispatcher

I prefer to keep all shots within 25 yards. Most of my setups are within 15 yards, with really only 2 that are much beyond 25. Broadside or slight quartering away shots will present themselves with a little patience, the majority of the time.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Bird said:


> Surprises me the amount of time, effort and money I spend and not take a shot all season. True, I'm not just out there for the hunt...


I feel the same way lots of times. I guess because i'm too picky


----------



## robertaboone100

Yes, I am.
Ethically, I've very ethical.


----------



## keywest244

yes


----------



## RogerTherk

robertaboone100

Yes, I am.
Ethically, I've very ethical.

Right on !!


----------

